# electrode dressed in copper



## yeorgjx (Jan 13, 2012)

A typical electrode dressed in copper can be used for welding cast iron.
Maybe more copper than I used is better. (who knows..)


----------



## n4zou (Jan 13, 2012)

Cast Iron welding, the truth told here.
http://www.locknstitch.com/castironwelding.htm


----------

